# Shoot at AAA on Sunday 5/30/10



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

We are gonna try something different this year. Our Memorial Day shoot will consist of 14 field and 14 ANIMALS (to get ready for Mids) Shotgun start that begins at 10am. The animals will make this a faster shoot so we are hoping to see alot of you guys next week.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great idea.. I ain't shot no critters in a while.. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Are you gonna at least do a double animal and shoot 2 arrows instead of one?

What about if someone wants to shoot to field halfs....if I come the last thing I want to do is shoot an animal round. I got my animule practice in at Jarlicker's.....but I need to work on the "important" part of our game....


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Check it out!*

Tough course, good people.

I think you will enjoy.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you gonna at least do a double animal and shoot 2 arrows instead of one?
> 
> What about if someone wants to shoot to field halfs....if I come the last thing I want to do is shoot an animal round. I got my animule practice in at Jarlicker's.....but I need to work on the "important" part of our game....


This is an important part of this game. The shoot was designed for area archers who normally do not shoot animal rounds to have an opportunity to practice those skills prior to the mids. 

Since not everyone in our area was able to go to Jarlicker's (though I'm sure it was a lot of fun :smile and gain the experience you did, providing this opportunity to the community is something I'd call very important. :wink:

_"...the needs of the many..."_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you gonna at least do a double animal and shoot 2 arrows instead of one?





montigre said:


> This is an important part of this game. The shoot was designed for area archers who normally do not shoot animal rounds to have an opportunity to practice those skills prior to the mids.
> 
> Since not everyone in our area was able to go to Jarlicker's (though I'm sure it was a lot of fun :smile and gain the experience you did, providing this opportunity to the community is something I'd call very important. :wink:
> 
> _"...the needs of the many..."_


Lemme translate....

NO..  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Lemme translate....
> 
> NO..  :wink:


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you gonna at least do a double animal and shoot 2 arrows instead of one?
> 
> What about if someone wants to shoot to field halfs....if I come the last thing I want to do is shoot an animal round. I got my animule practice in at Jarlicker's.....but I need to work on the "important" part of our game....


I tell you what, come out and shoot then if you want, go back out and shoot another field or animal. I really don't care I just want you to have fun. Some shooters like the idea of getting out early enough to get home for the Memorial day weekend. You be the judge. However I can tell you I will be getting out ASAP so I can begin the weekend :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> This is an important part of this game. The shoot was designed for area archers who normally do not shoot animal rounds to have an opportunity to practice those skills prior to the mids.
> 
> Since not everyone in our area was able to go to Jarlicker's (though I'm sure it was a lot of fun :smile and gain the experience you did, providing this opportunity to the community is something I'd call very important. :wink:
> 
> _"...the needs of the many..."_


Thank you princess obvious....I think I know why they are having it :zip: my question was can I shoot two field/hunter halfs instead. NOT everyone but me.....or will it at least be a double animal round meaning that you shoot 2 arrows at each animal....which would help "you" more....how much "good practice" am I gonna get in shooting 14 arrows? :zip: cuz I aint shooting more then one per target :wink:

Actually if you read "deeper".....or have paid attention since before Nationals last year you would already understand that I hate the animal round....I find it a waste of time. It's easy....not hitting all the little dots obviously Jesse doesn't even do that.....but the round is easy. That's why there is a dot now because most people clean it.....and if Jarlicker didn't have them out I would have asked the same question........actually if X Hunter didn't want to shoot them I would have shot another field half at Jarlicker's.....the Va state animal was last weekend and I didn't even think about that shoot. Last year the only animal round I shot was at Nationals....finished right there with everyone else. 

It really isn't that tough....either your on that day and gonna hit dots or take your 20 and move on 

Other then those in the TOP of the classes for the most part your gonna loose or gain more points on the field and hunter round.....

Either way it was a simple question....that didn't require an explanation of why we they are shooting animals :doh: you really want to make it right shoot a full round and then hang the animals and go shoot them.....that's how they will be shot at Mids......


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thank you princess obvious....I think I know why they are having it :zip: my question was can I shoot two field/hunter halfs instead. NOT everyone but me.....


It's only really obvious on the surface....:wink: the deeper reason is that since very few of the MD clubs have even offered the animal round in the past several years and with much greater emphasis being placed on whether a person can hit the dot or not to make the cut, we thought it would be good to reintroduce it sometime prior to the mids when you have to have your game on. It's good to see other area clubs also offering it as part of their schedule this season. 

Not many really like the round, but it's here to stay for the time being, so may as well use the animal stakes we already have out on the range and provide an opportunity to shoot the things well in advance of mids.:smile:

As Rattleman said, you, or anyone else, would be more than welcome to shoot the rounds and then go back out and either shoot another animal or field round. I may even join ya if you do. :teeth:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Ttt*

Lets keep this thing near the top.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

OK people I have been told that this is now the only dot shoot this weekend in Maryland.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Doesn't matter if its the only one...I'll still be there!

Btw...Rattle...you forget something at PWA??  I'll be bringing it with me...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Seey ou there Sue. Are you bringing Raider?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Raider will actually be with family in DE...so heading north on my own this time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

*Not gonna make it*

Sorry Ed but SWMBO scheduled a family cook out for Sunday & guess who has to do the cooking. As far as I know Dave & Danny (the NJ escapee) are coming across the big water. Hope to see you next week at the Gold Cup.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Just a side note. We are having our military and retired military guests shooting for free this sunday. So if you know anyone that fits this requirement then by all means bring them along. We all owe them a great debt of gratitude. Happy memorial day to those that served.*


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> *Just a side note. We are having our military and retired military guests shooting for free this sunday. So if you know anyone that fits this requirement then by all means bring them along. We all owe them a great debt of gratitude. Happy memorial day to those that served.*


Awesome way to say thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks to all at AAA for putting on another excellent shoot! :hail: :cheers:

The weather was great, shooting, well... perhaps not 'great', buuuuuut... :chortle: :darkbeer:

The course was awesome as always and the mixed format made for a fun round (and gettin finished a bit early isn't all bad either.)  :lol:

:usa2:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I just want to thank all of those the came out today and shot with us. Today we were able to honor our active, retired and military vets. I would like to thank each and every one of our military. With out you we would not be living in the land of the free.
 Secondly I want to thank those that helped put on this event. On Saturday Sue, Gail, Tim, Gene, Jesse,Ron T. and myself cleaned the place up.
Today Sue came thru with a great lunch of Chicken and Subs. The food was excellant. Tim, even though he wasn't able to shoot he was there to run our kitchen and I want to thank him for donating his Memorial day to us.

Lastly I want to thank Jamie for gift that he gave me for honoring our Vets. This actually choked me up and I am grateful. Here is the coin that I received. Means alot. Thanks Ed


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks to all at AAA for putting on another excellent shoot! :hail: :cheers:
> 
> The weather was great, shooting, well... perhaps not 'great', buuuuuut... :chortle: :darkbeer:
> 
> ...


What Sticky said! Awesome shoot guys and great job! Thanks for a wonderdful day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Well... 4 of us that didn't know the Mayberry shoot was cancelled had a fun time there today. We shot a full 14 field, and 14 hunter. 
Got alot of bugs worked out in the last few weeks, and actually 20'd a 40 yard target(first 20 of the year), and had a dozen 19's despite having the wrong tape after retuning the bow. Got those ACC shafts working like they should finally.

I guess the shedule has the be checked more frequently than every week, or so for changes, and cancellations.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

30-May-10 Anne Arundel Archers Shoot 
Name Score
F-FS-A 
Colleen McGowan 537
Sue Weinstein 557
Vickie Clem 530
Gwen McMurry 525

F-FS-B 
Gail Peterson 517
Susan Erdos 499

M- Youth 
Austin Leimbach 489

M-FS-A 
Mike Kocsan 549
Randy McCauley 554
John New 537
Tony McDavid 540
Steve Moore 540
John Bryan 531
John Knox 496

M-FS-AA 
Jamie Wilbanks 556
Trent Arledge 559
Joe Magregon 563
Matt Gaulkenee 557
Ed Bowen 554

M-FS-B 
Jesse Williams 506
David Slack 532
Dan Rollans 533
Timothy A-Kovaleski 521

M-FS-C 
Gus Brown 493

M-BB-A 
Pete Thompson 114
Ron Thompson 439
George Light Sr (Field score) 287
George Light Jr (Field Score) 434

M-BHFS-B 
Jerry Powers 548

M-BH-B 
Tom Colter 425

M-Pro 
Ron West 536


----------

